# Thin coats??



## DuckysDoll (Jun 8, 2006)

I've been reading this site for a couple months, and have a quick question.
Our little puppy, Daisy has a REALLY thin coat compaired to the others I have seen on here! Is this normal?
You can see her skin through it.
She is HEALTHY (vet checked monthly) and only 6 months on August 8th.

Does anyone elses pup have thin hair?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome to the site, Carie. It's possible that Daisy hasn't blown her puppy coat yet. I think this happens around 8-9 months. This could make a difference. Have you discussed your concern with your vet? That would be a good place to go for an answer, too. Or, to the breeder.



Good luck, and again - welcome.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Daisy is darling.







I have to agree with Bonnie's Mommie. I have a 7 month old and she still has a thin coat, but I also have a 4 month old with a very thick coat. So I guess some are thick and some are thin, but since she's only 6 months it'll get thicker when she gets her adult coat.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi Carie -- Welcome to SM! Daisy's photo is great -- she looks like a real doll. We'll look forward to seeing more photos of her.

Noelle is 7 month's old and I have the same question you have. I'm tempted to get her hair cut, because it does seem thinner than others. I'm just not sure if a Puppy Cut will work with such thin hair. So - you're not alone.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=10209:attachment]

Hi Carie







It's nice to meet both you and Daisy, she is a real little cutie








Perhaps she will get a fuller coat when her adult one comes in, but as said if you are concerned you could mention it to your vet to put your mind at ease








So glad you joined us


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Carie, welcome to SM.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Daisy is a cutie. I wouldn't worry about her coat too much. It should thicken out as she grows older but some Maltese do have more hair than others!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Carie! Welcome to SM. I'm not an expert on this subject, but Sadie and Sassy were littermates and their coats are different as night and day. Sassy had beautiful, silky, thick hair and Sadie's is more cottony and much thinner. Actually her puppy coat was nice, but the adult coat didn't come in like I was hoping. Hang in there and keep it combed and mat free. Earlier in the summer I took Sadie to the groomer and asked them to cut her skirt up several inches. Well, they cut more than I had planned, but you know what? The coat seems like it has thickened up. Maybe she will just look better with slightly shorter hair because it doesn't call attention to the thin-ness. Wait and see what the adult coat looks like and if necessary keep it a little shorter and that might work better.....


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella's hair was much thinner when she was a puppy, welcome to SM


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Carie! I have included two pictures of Muffett she had a very thin coat as a pup and young adult. In 5 years I never cut her coat and it never really grew any longer than the second pic. Her coat was very easy grooming.......










and than


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the thickness of her coat since she's only 6 months old. Once she's an adult you can try a supplement such as Mirracoat and see if her coat improves.

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. You'll love it here!










Cathy


----------

